

Ten Angels/VCs respond (anonymously) to Yuri/Conway's $150k YC offer - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/2011/1/31/l006-angels-respond-anonymously-to-yuri-rons-all-in-150k-to.html
We emailed the 250 members of the Open Angel Forum and asked them for feedback on the stunning news. Nine of them are off the record, Dave McClure went on the record.<p>My thoughts are at the end (I love the news and would do the same if I was flush with Facebook shares :-).
======
dshankar
_5\. Valley Power-angel: "An important part of being a first-time entrepreneur
is the struggle of getting someone great to believe in you._

I don't think that's true. Getting into YC is "getting someone great to
believe in you." And with this offer, getting into YC just became more
competitive, and more rewarding. The YC "stamp of approval" is now more
powerful as PG & crew have to evaluate more applicants with a closer eye.

~~~
creativemind
I have to disagree,the emphasis on entering these incubators is overhyped at
best.I know plenty of ambitious and driven entrepreneurs with resourceful
ideas and business plan that bother never to enter into these programs.Simply
because the process they utilize to choose a certain party to enter into the
program is flawed in many degrees.

------
royrod
Very interesting set of takes, thanks Jason.

I think "LP without the fees" is the most provocative...

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
I liked that one as well..... maybe I can blindly offer $10,000 to each
startup.

At least I've got 100k+ followers, This Week in STartups and the @LAUNCH
conference to promote folks. I don't think Yuri's even on twitter. :-)

Seriously, I'm super happy for any startup to get free money from two very
powerful and successful people. It's a stunning turn of events.

------
arepb
If $150k makes you somehow feel like you won and can ease off the gas, I don't
think you were made to win anyway. For the few (maybe 1/4, more?) of the YC
teams that this does make fat and happy, it's just cost of doing business for
Milner to access the other teams. It's a brilliant move by Milner/Conway.

------
zipstudio
I wish this investment had come from an American source. The large returns
generated by start-ups are one of the ways the US economy can get back on it's
feet. Siphoning this value creation off to other countries is not the way to
get back to the top.

~~~
VladRussian
you don't get it.

It is the value, ie. money, generated somewhere are coming to America as an
investment. Humongous amount of money in the world is trying to find any
investment worth investing. Think why a Russian investor invests in San
Francisco Silicon Valley instead of, for example, Russian government promoted
"Russian Silicon Valley" :)

"The large returns generated by start-ups "

Don't worry - these large returns, in the form of high paying jobs,
technologies, experienced teams, and large share of profits reinvested - the
things all other countries are scramble for - it will be left here, in the
Silicon Valley.

